# Beta Ray Bill vs. Hyperion



## Id (Oct 5, 2007)

Battle of the Gods.

The Titan Hyperion (Saint Seiya Episode G.)

vs.

Asgardian Beta Ray Bill (Marvel Comic).


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Oct 5, 2007)

Feats for both?


----------



## Darklyre (Oct 5, 2007)

Beta Ray Bill managed to take down Stardust, and planets were being destroyed during their fight. He also managed to resist a black hole, while Stardust was able to create one.


----------



## Vicious (Oct 5, 2007)

He also was able to crack Galactus' helmet, and did he beat Asteroth? or did he have help from stardust?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 5, 2007)

He beat him

I think beta wubs cyz he is created to be the perfect warrior


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 4, 2008)

Beta Ray bill takes this....


----------



## Id (Jun 4, 2008)

Well I am off to work on Saint Seiya translation, and update the much needed Respect Thread.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jun 4, 2008)

Beta Ray Bill wins this.


----------



## Id (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually no he doesn't, its a total curb stomp. I thought I hindered the Titan. Any ways none of the attacks ever gets through.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 4, 2008)

Id said:


> Actually no he doesn't, its a total curb stomp. I thought I hindered the Titan. Any ways none of the attacks ever gets through.



Can you give some reasons, maybe mentioning Hyperion's BFS?


----------



## Crimson King (Jun 4, 2008)

The Shrike pops out of Hyperion and disembowels BRB


----------



## Id (Jun 5, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Can you give some reasons, maybe mentioning Hyperion's BFS?



Sure, when the thread was made. It was before some recent chapters, that revealed just how powerful the Titans and the Gods really are. It was mentioned that they where handicapped, we didn’t know to what degree. 

*With Limitations.*
They simply outmatched top tier Gold Saint in every category.
Its native speed is faster then light.
Bigger Cosmo
Superior Armor
Psychic/Psionic 
Regenerative abilities
Super Human physical stats. 

The only noticeable Gold Saints to lay a life endangering move was Leo. And that is thanks to Photon Burst (which is ridiculously broken/powerful). Camus, Mu and Shura gave it their best with minor results.


*Without limitations (yet still limited).*
All of the above, plus an ever bigger cosmo and the Dunamis Maximum. 
Bigger cosmo = bigger destructive power (among other things).
Dunamis Maximum = the manipulation of atoms. Atoms are not just their play dough for them to mold as they please. They can create and destroy matter/energy, to the point of creating their own pocket universe, with superhuman intelligent life forms as their servants.

And talk about hard to kill, cosmo is linked to the soul/spirit. As long as that cosmo burns, it will reconstruct itself instantly.

This is some Skyfather, Odin level shiz. Someone mentioned Beta Ray Bill busting planets, in the fight with Stardust. I seen that fight, it took effort to do so, these Titans shoot down planets with an after thought. 

I have the scans, and everything is stated clear as day light. I will probably get to translate and add them to the respect thread some time soon.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 24, 2008)

Id said:


> This is some Skyfather, Odin level shiz.



After the performances of some Titans who admit showing their true power, this sounds about right. A Titaness overlapped an entire Universe over the Labyrinth of Chronos in preparation to fight a Gold Saint inside of it. And the entire Universe was destroyed in instants as a result of her Titan husband getting mortally injured.

That seems quite above someone like BRB.


----------



## Supreme intelligence 3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hyperion is too much for him.


----------



## Id (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah I made the thread before I read the latter issues where Dunamis Maximum is revealed.

I thought this would be a good match, seeing how he was trashing Leo left to right.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 1, 2008)

i guess we're never going to get english scans of this :|


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 2, 2008)

All I know is that when Hyperion takes a look at Stormbreaker he will say "That's not a weapon, THIS is a weapon!"


----------



## Id (Jul 2, 2008)

Charcan said:


> All I know is that when Hyperion takes a look at Stormbreaker he will say "That's not a weapon, THIS is a weapon!"



Hyperion is one of my Fav, Titans. And that is a massive fucking claymore.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Id said:


> Hyperion is one of my Fav, Titans. And that is a massive fucking claymore.



His introduction was hardcore. Both of them (in Earth and in the Labyrinth).

Hyperion is so badass that it took 5 Gold Saints (not weak ones either, Shaka and Aiolia were there) to stop a single attack with the aforementioned claymore and that was just the appetizer.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 2, 2008)

No, I've only seen raws of it. They are like 10 chapters behind so it must not happen too far ahead.


----------



## Id (Jul 2, 2008)

Charcan said:


> No, I've only seen raws of it. They are like 10 chapters behind so it must not happen too far ahead.



Damn it I need my Ep G fix.


----------



## Id (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah fans opt out for Lost Canvas then Ep. G.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2008)

And I mean, look at the bottom left part of that scan. Hyperion probably packs all the weapons of the cast of Claymore in that friend. And what's crazier is, that's not even the biggest sword that Episode G has to offer. But Titans can use a planet as shield, nothing seems too OTT for them.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 3, 2008)

Id said:


> Damn it we had the best team, with 2 other translators to cross reference each other to ensure the best translation possible.  I was still the main translator. XD



Indeed 



			
				Charcan said:
			
		

> The translations I have are pristine and if you're going to disregard in the base of language barrier, too bad.



I always will, its the reason i attempted to ban raws etc, because translations in the OBD were always dodgy as hell.


----------



## Id (Jul 3, 2008)

Ban raws from the OB? I don’t think to many members will be happy about that. I for one would be against it.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 3, 2008)

Mad Titan said:


> I always will, its the reason i *attempted* to ban raws etc, because translations in the OBD were always dodgy as hell.



Unfortuantly 50% of the mod team opposed me, so it was kept in.


----------



## atom (Jul 3, 2008)

By banning raws, you are effectively saying if you can't speak, english, too bad.


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 3, 2008)

atom said:


> This is true, but what my sentence was saying still hasn't changed.



Bare in mind, what language we are using to communicate and what language every other thread in the OBD is.
If you can't read/write english, i agree with you, the OBD isn't for you 

What i fail to see is the logic (i assume...) you use to connect not being able to read/write english, with banning raws during debates in the OBD, since every thread and discussion is in english.



atom said:


> Also, I read your quote correctly.....



Then why did you feel the need to challenge something completely irrelivent?


----------



## atom (Jul 3, 2008)

> Then why did you feel the need to challenge something completely irrelivent?


Except I wasn't challenging anything?


----------



## Rice Ball (Jul 3, 2008)

atom said:


> Except I wasn't challenging anything?



I kinda see why they dispise debating with you 



> By banning raws, you are effectively saying if you can't speak, english, too bad.



You shouldn't have posted this then.

I'm still looking forward to your reply to -



> Bare in mind, what language we are using to communicate and what language every other thread in the OBD is.
> If you can't read/write english, i agree with you, the OBD isn't for you
> 
> What i fail to see is the logic (i assume...) you use to connect not being able to read/write english, with banning raws during debates in the OBD, since every thread and discussion is in english.


----------

